
Batman's fight to get on Facebook  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10191241-71.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
whughes
Real article: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/03...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/03/04/AR2009030404159.html?wprss=rss_technology)

The CNET posting is a short summary which doesn't bring much new material to
the table.

